# Gehäuselüfter mit Speefan einstellen



## bistilo (11. Juni 2012)

*Gehäuselüfter mit Speefan einstellen*

Hallo ich bin neu hier und würde gerne wissen wie ich meine Gehäuselüfter (zwei an der front- und einer an der rückseite) mit dem Programm "Speedfan" richtig einstellen kann, da ich meinen PC gerne etwas leiser haben möchte. 

Zuerst einmal ein paar Daten zu meinem System:

Mainboard: MSi P67-C45
Prozessor: Intel I5-2500K
Grafikkarte: Zotac Geforce GTX 560 OC
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB von TeamGroup Elite
Netzteil: 600Watt Sharkoon WPM600
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value White (2 Lüfter an der Front und 1 Lüfter an der Rückseite)

Ich habe alle 3 Gehäuselüfter an das Mainboard angeschlossen und sie funktionieren alle einwandfrei, sind nur leider etwas laut. Da ich mich recht wenig mit Speedfan und generell Lüftung und Lüftersteuerung auskenne wollte ich mal hier um Hilfe bitten, da mich Speedfan leicht verwirrt und ich nichts falsch machen möchte(aus Angst, mein System zu beschädigen)

Meine Erkenntnisse bzw. Fragen zu dem beigefügten Bild:

Temperaturanzeige:
Die punkte GPU, HD0, Core 0, Core 1, Core 2, Core 3 mit den entsprechenden Temperaturen dahinter sind mir relativ klar (ich schätze mal  Grafikkarte, HDD und die 4 Kerne meiner cpu). Was mir jetzt jedoch unklar ist, sind die Punkte Temp 1, Temp 2, Temp 3 (ich hab keine Ahnung wofür das sein könnte)

Links neben der Temperaturanzeige:
Ich vermute mal dass Fan1, Fan2 und Fan3 für meine 3 Gehäuselüfter stehen, bin mir aber nicht sicher weil mich auch zum Teil die fehlende RPM Zahl bei Fan2 irritiert, da alle Lüfter im Gehäuse laufen.

Mit den Punkten PWM1,PWM2 und PWM3 kann ich gar nichts anfangen (oder sind das die Gehäuselüfter?)

Ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, wofür Temp1,Temp2,Temp3 sowie Fan1,Fan2,Fan3, als auch PWM1, PWM2 und PWM3 stehen.


----------



## xSunshin3x (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter mit Speefan einstellen*

Hey und herzlich Willkommen bei PCGH.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/16876-howto-lueftersteuerung-mit-speedfan.html

Temp 1 ... werden 3 Sensoren deines Motherboards sein. Northbridge, dann ist da noch einer am Sockel und noch einer..

PWM bedeutet Puls-Weiten-Modulation: Das ist ein Anschluss mit 4 anstatt 3 Steckern, an welchen du ebenfalls Lüfter dranmachen kannst. Das kannst du auf 100% lassen. Da wird dein CPU Lüfter drüber gesteuert.

Fan 1 .... sind die normalen Lüfter-Anschlüsse deines Mainboards. Das sollten im Normalfall dann auch die Gehäuselüfter sein, es sei denn, du hast eine Lüftersteuerung verbaut, wovon ich nicht ausgehe...


----------



## bistilo (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter mit Speefan einstellen*

Erstmal danke für deine schnelle Antwort. 

Durch dieses Howto bin ich erst auf die Idee gekommen, meine Gehäuselüfter zu drosseln um für etwas mehr Ruhe zu sorgen. Ich bin dort allerdings nicht wirklich durchgestiegen und hab deswegen dann diesen Thread erstellt  (hätt ich eventuell oben erwähnen müssen, sorry dafür)

Aber mit deiner Erklärung hast du mir schon sehr geholfen und ich denke, jetzt werde ich das irgendwie geregelt bekommen, die zu drosseln, wobei ich mich jetzt frage, warum der Fan2 keinen Wert anzeigt(obwohl er läuft) ? 

Eine Lüfterstuerung habe ich nicht. Nach mehreren Aldi-Rechnern ist dies hier mein erstes selbst zusammengebautes System und ich bin dementsprechend wenig bewandert und habe vorerst nur die nötigsten Sachen gekauft und eingebaut.


----------



## xSunshin3x (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter mit Speefan einstellen*

An welcher Stelle hängt es denn im Tutorial?
Evtl könntest du ja mal von den versch. Reitern Screenshots posten?

Das mit der fehlenden Drehzahl kann am Lüfter selbst ( fehlendes Tachosignal) oder am Anschluss liegen. Eventuell probierst du einen anderen Anschluss auf deinem MoBo aus?


----------



## Cuddleman (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter mit Speefan einstellen*

Da gibts reichlich Ecken!

Die MB Hersteller haben hier bisher noch keine einheitliche Sensorbelegung hin bekommen.
D.h., Fan 1, Fan2, Fan3 können, müßen nicht das anzeigen was man gern hätte. 
Hier hilft ausprobieren und mit Logik herausfinden, welcher Anschluß zu welchem Sensor gehört. 
Benutze dazu den Reiter "Graphen/Chart und wähle unter dem Grafikfeld die entsprechende Sensorkategorie aus. Danach den entsprechenden Fan/Temp/V und belaste dein System mit z.B. Prime95 oder anderen Programmen. 
Hier läßt sich meist dann herausfinden wo welcher z.B. Temp-Sensor eigentlich seine Werte hernimmt. 
Doppelbelegungen gibts leider auch, bei denen unterschiedliche Werte ausgegeben werden.
Nicht jedes MB unterstützt das regeln von Lüftern mit Speedfan.
Hinzu kommt, das unter XP/W7 32Bit meist mehr Werte ausgegeben werden, als unter XP/W7 64Bit.


----------



## bistilo (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter mit Speefan einstellen*

@ xSunshin3x : Es hing allein schon daran, dass ich nicht wusste was was ist  (halt wofür fan1,fan2,fan3 etc stehen)

@Cuddleman: Auch dir erstmal danke für deine Hilfe. Das mit dem Rumprobieren ist mir etwas zu heikel, da ich in der Sache n ziemlicher Angsthase bin und deshalb ungern was aus Unfähigkeit kaputt machen möchte. Ich habe gerade mal im BIOS geschaut und dort wurden mir folgende werte angezeigt:

CPU Fan Geschwindigkeit :              ~2000 RPM
Sys Fan1 Geschwindigkeit:              ~     0 RPM
Sys Fan2 Geschwindigkeit               ~1300 RPM

wenn ich jetzt diese Werte mit den Werten von dem Bild vergleiche würd ich davon ausgehen dass:

Fan1 mit 2003 RPM die CPU Fan Geschwindigkeit,
Fan2 mit      0 RPM die Sys Fan1 Geschwindigkeit und
Fan3 mit 1281 RPM die Sys Fan2 geschwindigkeit darstellt.

ich habe gerade auch mal meinen pc aufgeschraubt und folgendes gesehen:

der cpu-lüfter ist am steckplatz "cpu fan" angeschlossen
die beiden Lüfter an der frontseite sind an den steckplätzen "sys fan2" und "sys fan3" angeschlossen
der lüfter an der rückseite im am steckplatz "sys fan4" angeschlossen

der steckplatz "sys fan1" ist leer (was auch die angezeigten 0 RPM erklärt).

wegen meines kabelmanagements ist es mir leider auch nicht möglich, einen der lüfterstecker an den "sys fan1" steckplatz anzubringen(das gehäuse hat hinter dem mainboard eine art fach in der man die größeren kabel unterbringen kann, damit diese nicht "im" pc hängen und den luftstrom stören(und es sieht optisch besser aus))


ein bisschen googlen hat gerade ergeben dass es sich wohl bei den P67 boards so verhält, dass sys fan3 und sys fan4 die lüfterdarstellung und lüftersteuerung nicht unterstützen und ich wohl nicht um hin komme, mir eine Lüftersteuerung zu kaufen. bei der gelegenheit werde ich mir dann denke ich auch gleich einen neuen cpu-kühler zulegen, da der boxed kühler doch recht laut ist. 

ich danke euch für eure hilfe und melde mich ggf. nochmal wenn ich probleme  mit der neuen lüftersteuerung etc. habe. 
dankeschön


----------



## Cuddleman (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter mit Speefan einstellen*

Um Fan 1 zu benutzen, brauchst du eine 3polige Lüfterkabelverlängerung von diesen:Intern -> Stromversorgung -> Kabel / Adapter -> Hardware - Hardware,


----------



## bistilo (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter mit Speefan einstellen*

ich werd mal schauen wie ich das jetzt geregelt bekomme  dankeschön für die hilfe


----------

